# Saugeye help



## Alexculley

I want to learn how to saugeye fish. I have read a lot about it here, and tried to find info online. I am looking for some good videos on how to fish for them but only seem to find videos of people catching not explaining anything. I have been trying below spillways using big Joshies but not have any luck. Any help would be great. Especially a good video or if you are will a trip to a spill way.


----------



## tysix6

If you bass fish, youll catch saugeye. If you fish fast, youll catch saugeye. If you fish on the bottom, youll catch saugeye. You would think they would act more like a walleye, but I am better at catching them with faster, bass-like presentations. Here is what I know that will catch them: shad raps, inline spinners tipped with minnow/crawler, jigs tipped with minnow/crawler, crawler harness. Somedays, they won't hit anything less than a foot off the bottom (like walleye), other times, I've caught them in 3 fow reeling fast (like bass). Many guys troll or drift crawlers or minnows on the bottom and do very well. For me, I'm too ADD to drift, so I usually have a crankbait or twister on. Hope this helps. Saugeye are weird fish.


----------



## Detainer

I caught some fishing below spillways with a crank bait. Or a spinner bait as dusk and even during a good rain. They've all been around dusk time when I normally have caught them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## saugmon

Daytime,concentrate ticking those baits along the bottom.Saugeye don't usually suspend like walleye.They hang tight to the bottom. If you catch 1,you can catch more because they'll cluster up. Tick the bottom and you'll have a chance at a saugeye.

I haven't tried joshy's. Double jigs with twister rigs will take them. Run bottom jig on a 2' leader and top jig on a 1' leader. Doesn't have to be huge twisters.I've caught quite a few on the smaller 1.5" white bass twisters.That's a good rig for spillways in early season.Bounce them off the bottom. I don't hear much of spillway fishing this time of year.Tightlining minnows on bottom will yield cats and eyes if you get into the reservoirs/lakes.


----------



## midoh39

I kind of have a routine for my saugeye fishing during the coarse of the year. Usually since I'm at school close the Maumee Run of walleye I don't get to fish for saugs till May. During the spring saugeye will be up against the dams and prefer to use minnow baits like rebel minnows in firetiger and xraps. While fishing these lures you DO NOT need a slow retrieve during this time of year! A steady speedy retrieve with jerks added in will have saugeye nearly ripping the rod out of your hand  plus you will also hook into other species too. I've had fair success with swimbaits at the dam that I frequently fish just because of the snags, but they have their time and place. Once the water warms up during the summer I switch to my live bait game. Saugeye also like chubs and shiners drifted down current seams at dams, or even chubs or shiners under a float just off the bottom. Really if you can find a dam with a good current seams and deep holes there will eventually be a saugeye on your hook! I hope this helps but this is what I have learned in the area that I fish. Oh and wait till fall and dress for the cold because that's when the big girls like to eat suspending jerk baits in central Ohio lakes!


----------



## Govbarney

Any one ever try Erie Dearies for Saugeye in reservoirs. They work well for Walleye in the Western Basin, I wonder how they would do for Saugeye with a stop and pause retrieve?


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

Absolutely KILLED em on dearies at piedmont mid summer last yr.Trolled em slow,ticking bottom though.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flathead76

Blade baits jigged off the bottom.


----------



## Govbarney

Flathead76 said:


> Blade baits jigged off the bottom.


Do you tip them with anything?


----------

